# Zimbabwe Airforce up for Auction



## Danjanou (29 Oct 2013)

It seems the Government of Zimbabwe is trying to sell off some of their former opponents ( and previous Government) assets. 

http://www.aaauctionszw.com/Dakota_3708.html

Anyone want a slightly used DC-3 (Para Dak)?  The rumour was one of the former Rhodesian Air Force ones had been at Arnhem


----------



## my72jeep (29 Oct 2013)

Wonder how fast Buffalo Air will snap them up?


----------



## BillN (29 Oct 2013)

Somebody had better tell Joe at Buffalo Airways  :nod:


----------



## Danjanou (29 Oct 2013)

I dunno the offer appears to include 7 DC-3s and an undetermined number of Hunters and Canberras.

The old RhAF had up to 8 Canberras and 12 Hunters.  Zim is a good socialist nation I see an opportunity for the NDP or Libs here should they form the next Government to re equip the RCAF on the cheap and save millions for other "more important things."

The D-3s could replace future new CC-130s and/or become our new FWSAR

The Canberras I'm sure could provide reasonabale ASW and Sovereignty patrols negating the need to replace another airplane approaching the end of its life, the CP  140.

Naturally a dozen Hunters would be more than sufficient for our future needs air defence and ground attack and make an adequate replacement for the very expensive JSF.

Gee I wonder of they if Mugabe has any of the old Alouette IIIs still around. They're not quite as old as the Sea Kings.   8)


----------

